# URGENT! For anyone concerned with the terrible shop in Stoke



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi there, for anyone who has been to this place

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/198895-need-help-terrible-shop.html

and would like to complain, can you please PM me your full name and contact number by 1pm tomorrow. Thank you.

Also any further things you noticed wrong or any further pics is great. Will fill you in tomorrow xx


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've never been in it as i live the other end of the city, but i've not heard anything good about it.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

in addition can anyone find me a picture of 2 snakes eating each other as result of being fed together in the same vivarium? Thanks


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> in addition can anyone find me a picture of 2 snakes eating each other as result of being fed together in the same vivarium? Thanks


 

ask that in snakes section, i know people have posted before but cant find them!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

linda.t said:


> i've never been in it as i live the other end of the city, but i've not heard anything good about it.


ditto the above. 

If you are after pictures, of stuff like that PM nery's she has a wonderful picture collection of stuff that can go wrong.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck with whatever your going to do, I thought I was safe buying a rat from them as it was the 'tamest' they had, she now dives at the bars when I go near and bites anything she can get her teeth into :bash:

And yes thier setups are awful, I remember seeing a notice that thier cage sizes have been checked by RSPCA lol obviously they have had complaints in the past


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

retri said:


> Good luck with whatever your going to do, I thought I was safe buying a rat from them as it was the 'tamest' they had, she now dives at the bars when I go near and bites anything she can get her teeth into :bash:
> 
> And yes thier setups are awful, I remember seeing a notice that thier cage sizes have been checked by RSPCA lol obviously they have had complaints in the past


 
it was labelled as 'hand reared tame rat'


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

So this has been going for months and months and nothing has been done at all!!!

Christ sake people! Start a mass mob on the place and with 100's turning up and taking everything in the place. Phone not just your local news, but the bbc, ITV, Granada, fecking anything at all.

Then someone slit the guys throat so he can't ever breath another breath to abuse anything again.

Some one pm me the shops details. I'll be phoning the bbc and seeing if I can get someone down. I know a few people who do work there.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

dont know which shop this is about can someone pm me the shop details as i am in stoke tomorrow and could have a look and give my views and maybe try and get some pics on my phone thanks


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

its not fair 2 say nothing has been done though. just cuz we aint psychos and go about it in a calmer way doesnt meen nothing is happening.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

there seems to be a lot of views on this but no one has come forward with their name. the more the better xx


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

It was on here earlier, because I saw it and posted a comment saying that it should be removed before RFUK got taken to court for slander....must have been removed already lol


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

No silly! i meant their own name and contact number so i can show how many people are complaining lol! xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok ive extended the time cos virtually no one came forward. Anyone who is close please visit the shop for me and tell me what you think! Thanks xx


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hope to visit tomorrow if back from work early enough let you know any findings


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> So this has been going for months and months and nothing has been done at all!!!
> 
> Christ sake people! Start a mass mob on the place and with 100's turning up and taking everything in the place. Phone not just your local news, but the bbc, ITV, Granada, fecking anything at all.
> 
> ...


I know that sounds extreme, but it seems that this has been going on for months and nothing has been done about it. 

I was horrified reading the original post. You just couldn't make it up! 

Reptile shops need to be regulated more closely and it seems that nobody in authority gives a shit enough to learn more about the subject or give it more of a priority. 

Before I rant on about authorities and politics and make a mess of this thread, I'm gonna go make a separate topic... >>>

Good luck with getting something done about this shop. I hope it's resolved soon. Keep us updated. : victory:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

am going on friday, will pm u my plan jenn. x


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> am going on friday, will pm u my plan jenn. x


 
im free friday!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

lol sorry roewammi i think she went today! xx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> lol sorry roewammi i think she went today! xx


 
oh


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

WHATS THE SHOP CALLED NO COULD TALKING ABOUT A PLACE WE DONT KNOW THE NAME OFF SO WE CAN TELL THEM TO THERE FACES CRUEL :censor::censor:,

THEY NEED A GOOD:censor:KICKING IM ONLY DOWN THE ROAD FROM STOKE AND IM THEAR TOMORROW AFTERNOON LOVE TO HAVE THE CRACK AT THEM


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if theres a problem with a shop you need to phone the local council and ask for the pet shop licencing department.

( you have to put a fake calm voice on tho ) tell them whats going on, write it down and make a list, stick to it and dont get upset

get a couple of more people to phone up & do the same, then nice council lady goes and has a look, and if they know their onions, they`ll give them a 7 day notice to clean up their act, or their licence gets taken away.

simple but effective

( worked at our local :censor: hole )


----------



## leesan (Aug 7, 2007)

hi, can someone pm me the shop please? I live in stoke on trent and have head bad things about 1 particular place and need to no whether this is the same place. 
Obvioulsy i need to be aware as don't wanna waste my time going somewhere to buy and be met with a terrible sight - i dont think i could witness it. 
Thanks


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> if theres a problem with a shop you need to phone the local council and ask for the pet shop licencing department.
> 
> ( you have to put a fake calm voice on tho ) tell them whats going on, write it down and make a list, stick to it and dont get upset
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, but with this particular council it doesnt work, its not as easy as you make out. He's had his licence taken off him several times and he just keeps gettin another one under someone elses name.

Update for today, Emma went down yesterday and she says they have seperated all the reptiles, and its still dirty, but looks a lot better.

I smell a rat, i says.

She says all the pet shops have all just been checked to get a new pet licence for the year. Doh! xx


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

See that's the problem with pet shop licenses! If you own a shop and are closed down you can apply (and would be granted) a license under a different company name! You don't even have to use someone else's (personal) name, the proprieter can be the same as before, but the shop name has to be different! It's happened around Telford a few times, it really does need changing! :devil:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> See that's the problem with pet shop licenses! If you own a shop and are closed down you can apply (and would be granted) a license under a different company name! You don't even have to use someone else's (personal) name, the proprieter can be the same as before, but the shop name has to be different! It's happened around Telford a few times, it really does need changing! :devil:


Agreed it sucks xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe we were lucky to speak to someone who gives a :censor: ?

have you tried the local papers then? maybe they would be interested on covering it in their paper?

i`d keep phoning and be a total f:censor:ing annoyance:lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe we were lucky to speak to someone who gives a :censor: ?
> 
> have you tried the local papers then? maybe they would be interested on covering it in their paper?
> 
> i`d keep phoning and be a total f:censor:ing annoyance:lol2:


Yes Emma has contacted the newspaper and the news but no replies, so i am due to bug them again lol xx


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Not that I advocate this sort of thing, but do the shop have a website?

A DDOS attack has quite remarkable effects on a business'es income if they're reliant on that particular method. :whistling2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

el_phantasmo said:


> Not that I advocate this sort of thing, but do the shop have a website?
> 
> A DDOS attack has quite remarkable effects on a business'es income if they're reliant on that particular method. :whistling2:


Ye they do but its a little pooey home made one lol xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a last call for names and contact numbers. I have only got 4 names so far, and i feel that this will not be enough to attract attention. However i feel i have waited long enough.

Thanks xx


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*R s p c a*

Hi,

sorry cant help because im not local to you but surely if you contact your local r s p c a and put a strong enough case to them you wont need loads of people to put their names forward and they will do everything that needs to be done,
just a thought,

good luck,

tony, leo morphs south devon.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Not sure if I've been to this shop, but I'm local and willing to check it out or help you guys however I can.

Can you PM me the name and address of the place please?


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for that. I haven't been to that particular one, but willing to check it out.

As someone has pointed out previously though, as it's 'that time of year' for shops to get their licences renewed - if they've made more of an effort than usual for improvements it might be more difficult to get anything done. Maybe worth waiting a few weeks when they get slack again??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can you pm me the address to please?


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

is this the pet shop in forster street tunstall ??? ive been in there its a right sh*t hole


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i think it is but i've never been to it as i live the other end of the city.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

mantidboywonder said:


> is this the pet shop in forster street tunstall ??? ive been in there its a right sh*t hole


Yes it is but can people please STOP naming it on here. If you think you know which it is, PM me but dont post it on here as RFUK will get done for slander or summit.

Can a mod please remove the name again xx


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Yes it is but can people please STOP naming it on here. If you think you know which it is, PM me but dont post it on here as RFUK will get done for slander or summit.
> 
> Can a mod please remove the name again xx


You can only "get done" for slander if what you are saying is false. So, if the shop is as bad as it sounds, it is not slander, as it is true!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

but if they brought a case against RFUK they can make all the changes required before doing it. Therefore, as the courts would see it, there was nothing wrong with the shop, the setups, the condition of the stock and the comments made would be seen as slanderous.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Slander would only apply if the comment was fictitious and that at the time it was made, the person making the comment knew it to be false. So, in this case, there is ample evidence that the comments are true.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Have they even seperated the spiders? although last time I looked could only see one although im not surprised!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i arent sure i havent been down myself for ages.

dont really care if its slander or not, the point is that myself and T-bo can get into trouble for putting the name up here.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

not only do you need to sort out the problems with how the reptiles etc are being kept but if, like in the original post he is selling to school children he is commiting an offence because it is illegal to sell any type of animal to a person or persons under the age of 16 without parental consent, this means that the parent has to be there with the child, a written letter of consent does not suffice.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

sorry if this has already been said but don't forget at this time of year thye have just finished going through renewing their PSL for the year so even the bad shops should be in (for them) "good" condition right now.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Mason said:


> sorry if this has already been said but don't forget at this time of year thye have just finished going through renewing their PSL for the year so even the bad shops should be in (for them) "good" condition right now.


Hey Mason  Yeah Emma went the other week and she said it looked better than usual but we soon realised its cos its PSL renewal time. Im goin go down at Easter hols see if its still 'improved' xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was going to have a look today, but i`m snowed in again!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i was going to have a look today, but i`m snowed in again!


lol lucky u! xx


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

i went this shop other day in one viv was a small boa and an adult corn !! both in same viv !! when i said something a young girl said no its ok they are both american species i just walked out


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like its time 2 raid again jenn jenn!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

wahay dont we love the raids lol xxx


----------



## Strafe (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm miles away, but just wanted to say, that after reading the post about cornsnakes and boas cohabiting, im just disgusted.

You need to go with a few friends and video all this, sounds disgraceful


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

think i mght try film it on my phone next time i go in


----------

